# Climatronic Retrofit



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone thought about, or attempted to retrofit the climatronic a/c system in place of the climatic system?

If the climatic system is a "watered down" climate control system it should have some temperature sensors in the cabin, right? So how much would need to be replaced?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

daNinja said:


> Has anyone thought about, or attempted to retrofit the climatronic a/c system in place of the climatic system?
> 
> If the climatic system is a "watered down" climate control system it should have some temperature sensors in the cabin, right? So how much would need to be replaced?


I'm not sure the difference. Pictures of the two? I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion fully loaded CC.... my unit has the 3 wheel knobs and temperature sensor is on the actual unit.

I could probably figure it out and get all the parts / wiring diagrams if I knew what was being swapped. There's about a million different variations of the A/C controls I've found in ETKA, which makes it difficult to figure out.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

maloosheck said:


> Retrofit in progress:<p><IMG SRC="http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s2/maloosheck/IMG_4843.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>Do you think I will be able to drive my car tomorrow morning? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ikes-back-climatronic&p=53424235#post53424235

Here's a thread of someone who did it to their MK5


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

daNinja said:


> Has anyone thought about, or attempted to retrofit the climatronic a/c system in place of the climatic system?
> 
> If the climatic system is a "watered down" climate control system it should have some temperature sensors in the cabin, right? So how much would need to be replaced?


I looked into it once. Its a lot of work and $$$. 
Shortly: 
-You need to dissemble the whole dash
- replace aprox 60% of current system
- run new temperature sensors/ wiring
- new motors
etc

I think there is a thread with pictures on internet. Some guy did it on jetta


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Hold on a second. Isn't this the climatronic unit? This is what the guy tore down his car to replace? This is what I have installed right now... but I heard there's a newer digital one instead of the analog dials I have now. I'm really confused now.... ???









Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

Newer version looks like this:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Newer version looks like this:


Right, so if I have the one above already installed (see my previous post with picture). Cant I just swap the unit, and replace the connector if it's different? (not even sure if it is). Do you have vagcom? Can you run a scan and tell me the part number on it? Then I look up the connector.

Or do I have to do what this guy is talking about and tear about the whole dash??

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

You have climatronic system (literary the whole system) already. 
You can just upgrade this "panel" and thats all. For you its very easy


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

I do not have a VAGCOM, so I can't help you there.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> You have climatronic system (literary the whole system) already.
> You can just upgrade this "panel" and thats all. For you its very easy


Anyone have the p/n of the new one? Like I said there's about 100 different variations of it in ETKA. Trying to figure out which one is the new one, and then look at the connector.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Anyone have the p/n of the new one? Like I said there's about 100 different variations of it in ETKA. Trying to figure out which one is the new one, and then look at the connector.
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


When i need vagcom scans i go to Ross-tech vagcom thread and just look for random auto-scan. Any 2013+ CC will do

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum

BTW you will need new panel trim as well


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> When i need vagcom scans i go to Ross-tech vagcom thread and just look for random auto-scan. Any 2013+ CC will do
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum
> 
> BTW you will need new panel trim as well


Hmmm... went there before. problem is, there's different "flavors" of the climatronic (with and without heated seats for example). So I don't know what trim levels have the exact same one. I don't see too many +13 vagcom scans on there.

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm... went there before. problem is, there's different "flavors" of the climatronic (with and without heated seats for example). So I don't know what trim levels have the exact same one. I don't see too many +13 vagcom scans on there.
> 
> Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


when it comes to US CC they are all same (i think). All with heated seats and all CC trims get same panel


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

DasCC said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ikes-back-climatronic&p=53424235#post53424235
> 
> <IMG SRC="http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s2/maloosheck/IMG_4843.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>Do you think I will be able to drive my car tomorrow morning? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0">
> 
> Here's a thread of someone who did it to their MK5


The thought of doing this to my CC made me pucker up a little.....


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'm not sure the difference. Pictures of the two? I have a 2010 VR6 4Motion fully loaded CC.... my unit has the 3 wheel knobs and temperature sensor is on the actual unit.
> 
> I could probably figure it out and get all the parts / wiring diagrams if I knew what was being swapped. There's about a million different variations of the A/C controls I've found in ETKA, which makes it difficult to figure out.


I was talking about going from:









To this:









Sounds like too big of a project for me right now.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

daNinja said:


> I was talking about going from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right off the bat, the plugs behind it are all different


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

daNinja said:


> I was talking about going from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be the only one that prefers the watered down base system. But since you're in Dallas, I'll throw out the basis of my theory. For between 6--8 months out of the year in Texas, I have my A/C on full blast, max-cold. Not sure, during this time, how much benefit there is to precise temperature control. 

That said, good luck with your mod.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

You will need the ENTIRE control unit that is behind the dash. It's not cheap and wont be easy. But anything can be done...


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

dcbc said:


> I may be the only one that prefers the watered down base system. But since you're in Dallas, I'll throw out the basis of my theory. For between 6--8 months out of the year in Texas, I have my A/C on full blast, max-cold. Not sure, during this time, how much benefit there is to precise temperature control.
> 
> That said, good luck with your mod.


You make a good point. This retrofit idea came across my mind a few days ago when I was hot and my gf was cold. Why are girls always cold??:screwy:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

daNinja said:


> You make a good point. This retrofit idea came across my mind a few days ago when I was hot and my gf was cold. Why are girls always cold??:screwy:


I'm in the same boat. What I would suggest in your situation is to close her vent, crank the air, and turn on her seat heater full blast.


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

DasCC said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ikes-back-climatronic&p=53424235#post53424235
> 
> Here's a thread of someone who did it to their MK5


I know that the Mk5 requires the adding of a bunch of new parts since we've had to price out the conversion to a few customers.

The CC however already has a motorized vent system from the factory. But unfortunately the vent system is not setup for dual zones.

If I remember correctly you can swap the older climatronic faceplate/controller directly to another non-climatronic system, but the newer one uses different plugs.


----------

